# eating during a concert



## Lunasong

As a wind player, I had always been taught not to eat before I played so that my horn would not be gunked up.

Now I sing in our orchestra chorus. Tonight to my amusement, I watched the tuba player unwrap two packs of cheese crackers with peanut butter (the bright orange ones), place them carefully in two stacks on his stand (six crackers each) and eat them during the concert. He did follow each one with a swallow from his water bottle.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The Tuba player can't take a couple hours off from eating? How much does he weigh already? It is bad enough a wind instrument collect saliva, but masticated food?!!!!!


----------



## PetrB

Amateur, semi-pro or fully pro, that is just not done... period.

That Tuba player already has an abnormal -- and I mean _abnormal as in freaky deaky_ -- psychological condition about food.


----------



## Figleaf

Sounds like something out of 'Evenings in the Orchestra'. Except they probably didn't have prepackaged crackers and peanut butter in Berlioz's day.


----------



## hpowders

Perhaps someone is being provided with too many rests per measure?


----------



## Xenol

It takes alot of food to gunk up something as big as a tuba, he can get away with it


----------



## Lunasong

I don't have any experience with tuba but it doesn't seem like the kind of instrument that you can soak in the bathtub like you can a horn, trumpet, or trombone. And proportionately, I'm sure it's much more expensive to  professionally clean.

I'm not sure what it was all about, but the second trombone took a picture of the scene on his cellphone, and then the tubist asked him to take a picture of it on _his_ cellphone. Yes, PetrB, this is a professional orchestra. 

It may well have been a case of not enough notes, but I didn't watch for this. It was _after_ intermission. I won't name the piece because I am 100% positive we were the only orchestra in the world performing the piece last night and there's only one tubist in the orchestra.


----------



## Krummhorn

The poor fellow may be diabetic and did not have time for a decent meal before the concert. Diabetics, if their blood sugars get too low can pass out. Peanut Butter = energy. They feed racing greyhound dogs peanut butter before a race in some areas. 

But if that is not the case here, no food should be allowed on the performing stage ... water bottles are okay, but snacks are not, unless there is a medical reason. 

I will not eat anything at the organ console ... makes for sticky keys.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krummhorn said:


> I will not eat anything at the organ console ... makes for sticky keys.


I really should remember that when using this laptop - I'm sure there's a piece of a tortilla chip wedged under one of the characters.


----------



## Lunasong

elgars ghost said:


> I really should remember that when using this laptop - I'm sure there's a piece of a tortilla chip wedged under one of the characters.


Do you mean chharaccterrrs?


----------



## hreichgott

If you want to see all kinds of funny musician activities during a concert, go see a production of the Nutcracker when it's well into December, and sit where you can see into the orchestra pit.


----------



## dgee

hreichgott said:


> If you want to see all kinds of funny musician activities during a concert, go see a production of the Nutcracker when it's well into December, and sit where you can see into the orchestra pit.


Been there done that! Mainly trying to surreptitiously check your smart phone without management noticing


----------



## Joe 85

I didn't realize there was such a thing as too many rests for a tuba player. After all, the B flat tuba is the heaviest instrument to have to hold. The only exception I can think of is if there's a tuba concerto.


----------



## breakup

Krummhorn said:


> I will not eat anything at the organ console ... makes for sticky keys.


I can always tell when my grandchildren have been playing my piano, - sticky keys.


----------



## breakup

There are many ways to handle a disturbance during a concert. I think this player did it right.


----------



## ArtMusic

Eating during a classical concert is highly inappropriate.

As is this activity,


----------



## Guest

Is his favourite work 4'33'' ?


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

I'm not sure about brass and wind instruments, but as a cellist, I have no problem with eating during performances. If there is a microwave backstage, I will usually bring along last night's leftovers and tuck in between pieces or during long rests. There is no risk of clogging up the cello, and if I spill anything, I can just wipe down the instrument at the end of the concert.


----------



## breakup

CyrilWashbrook said:


> I'm not sure about brass and wind instruments, but as a cellist, I have no problem with eating during performances. If there is a microwave backstage, I will usually bring along last night's leftovers and tuck in between pieces or during long rests. There is no risk of clogging up the cello, and if I spill anything, I can just wipe down the instrument at the end of the concert.


The one advantage to that, if it's greasy food, and you spill some on your bowstring, no-one will hear your mistakes.


----------



## SimonNZ

I have visions of penut butter and cracker crumbs flying out of the tuba bell like a woodchipper.


----------



## elgar's ghost

SimonNZ said:


> I have visions of penut butter and cracker crumbs flying out of the tuba bell like a woodchipper.


I think Cornelius Cardew may have approved, especially if it could be heard. :lol:


----------



## breakup

SimonNZ said:


> I have visions of penut butter and cracker crumbs flying out of the tuba bell like a woodchipper.


I think I would pay to see that.


----------



## Davila

Playing a brass instrument is like swimming. Wait at least half an hour after eating to do it


----------



## Pugg

Davila said:


> Playing a brass instrument is like swimming. Wait at least half an hour after eating to do it


I hope they do, poor colleagues in front of the brass players .


----------



## 76Trombones

At a performance of The Nutcracker a few years ago I had a seat where I could see the whole orchestra pit. The celesta player not only pulled out a Snickers bar and ate it during the performance, but spent most of the rest of the performance doing a crossword puzzle. Granted, his only part was in the Sugar Plum Fairy, so he had nothing much to do the rest of the time.


----------



## pcnog11

Lunasong said:


> As a wind player, I had always been taught not to eat before I played so that my horn would not be gunked up.
> 
> Now I sing in our orchestra chorus. Tonight to my amusement, I watched the tuba player unwrap two packs of cheese crackers with peanut butter (the bright orange ones), place them carefully in two stacks on his stand (six crackers each) and eat them during the concert. He did follow each one with a swallow from his water bottle.


I find this quite amusing! Is your orchestra a professional orchestra? I cannot believe a music ate during a concerto. There are certain etiquette a music should follow. Can you believe if the concertmaster eat during the concert?


----------



## Pugg

pcnog11 said:


> I find this quite amusing! Is your orchestra a professional orchestra? I cannot believe a music ate during a concerto. There are certain etiquette a music should follow. Can you believe if the concertmaster eat during the concert?


I am sure he / she would be fired without hesitation.


----------



## pcnog11

How about if the conductor eats during the concert? Would the orchestra stop playing?


----------



## Pugg

pcnog11 said:


> How about if the conductor eats during the concert? Would the orchestra stop playing?


No likely seeing a conductor eating during a concert, that's why they have intervals.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

dgee said:


> Been there done that! Mainly trying to surreptitiously check your smart phone without management noticing


A very infuriating thing to watch someone else do - You can't stave off instantgram or whatever the hell you're doing for a few hours?


----------



## Larkenfield

I wouldn't make too much out of the tuba player eating during a concert. It might've kept him from keeling over from hunger because he hadn't had his lunch or dinner. But it's not common and I wouldn't want to have been at the spitting end of his instrument!


----------



## Kaos

They always mock me when I get all nervous if I can't brush my teeth before playing. I could never eat during a concert, it seems kind of gross to me. Poor flute (in my case) and poor tuba.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Come back, Lunasong - wind instruments have been far too antiseptic since you're not here with more cautionary tales.


----------



## TMHeimer

A fellow first clarinetist in the band I play in usually comes to the concert with a coffee (or coffee type) drink, then plays the concert.
I was told sometime in the distant past not to eat or drink anything before playing--especially if it's a wooden instrument. So I have always brushed my teeth before any playing and consumed only water until the clarinet is away.
I'm really not sure this isn't just an old wives tale though.....


----------



## Heck148

TMHeimer said:


> A fellow first clarinetist in the band I play in usually comes to the concert with a coffee (or coffee type) drink, then plays the concert.
> I was told sometime in the distant past not to eat or drink anything before playing--especially if it's a wooden instrument. So I have always brushed my teeth before any playing and consumed only water until the clarinet is away.
> I'm really not sure this isn't just an old wives tale though.....


I think it's generally advisable to not eat right before or during playing...the food particles, and/or acidic content will deposit on the surfaces of the instrument...eventually this could cause problems...


----------

